# Forum still showing "guest"



## earl1379ann (Sep 30, 2010)

The forum still shows me as a "guest" even tho' I joined TUG last week. What do I need to do? Maybe I am listed twice. How can I find out?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 30, 2010)

Please *click here* for instructions on obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your bbs profile.


----------

